# ¿como hacer un integrado 555?



## cosmefulanito04 (Oct 12, 2011)

malesi dijo:
			
		

> Pues yo creo que tiene más cosas dentro
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 61377



Yo quiero 1 

Más allá del chiste, el 555 internamente se lo puede analizar así (wikipedia):







Esos bloques internos son fundamentales para entender como funciona el 555, y por ej. ver que pasa si se coloca una tensión en pata 5 del 555.


----------



## lexsourze (Oct 18, 2012)

Hola, estoy armando el circuito interno del 555 y no se que transistores usar para esto  , que criterio debería usar para escogerlos, planeo alimentar el circuito con una pila de 9v (supongo que tal vez necesite alguna etapa de potencia para alimentar tanto transistor  ) cualquier ayuda o sugerencia me sera de gran utilidad


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 18, 2012)

Necesitas replicarlo exactamente o solo su función de on-off?

Si solo requieres el On-Off... éste circuito multivibrador te servirá perfectamente.






y si armas el 555 tal cual, no requieres tanta potencia y usa  transistores comunes npn y pnp, pero que sean todos iguales.


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 18, 2012)

lexsourze dijo:


> Hola, estoy armando el circuito interno del 555 y no se que transistores usar para esto  , que criterio debería usar para escogerlos, planeo alimentar el circuito con una pila de 9v (supongo que tal vez necesite alguna etapa de potencia para alimentar tanto transistor  ) cualquier ayuda o sugerencia me sera de gran utilidad



Quetal amigo, entra aqui: http://www.electronics.dit.ie/staff/mtully/555%20folder/555%20timer.htm


----------



## lexsourze (Oct 18, 2012)

antiworldx dijo:


> Necesitas replicarlo exactamente o solo su función de on-off?
> 
> Si solo requieres el On-Off... éste circuito multivibrador te servirá perfectamente.
> 
> ...



de hecho si necesito replicarlo, en cuanto a los transistores entonces no importa cuales sean siempre y cuando sean comunes (y de baja potencia)  podria ser el 2n2222 y el 2n2907


----------



## antiworldx (Oct 18, 2012)

Exactamente, pero todos iguales por que ahi hay bastantes amplificadores diferenciales y espejos de corriente, los cuales su funcionamiento se basa en que los transistores sean idénticos, pero sabemos que en la practica eso es imposible y lo menos que se puede tener es similares, pero funcionan.


----------



## lexsourze (Oct 18, 2012)

Yamaki dijo:


> Quetal amigo, entra aqui: http://www.electronics.dit.ie/staff/mtully/555%20folder/555%20timer.htm
> http://www.electronics.dit.ie/staff/mtully/555 folder/555equiv.gif



muy útil el link, sobretodo la definición de cada pin


----------

